# Quality Rhinestone Designer???



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

I am urgently looking for a good quality rhinestone designer who can create the vector artworks for us.....

Thank you.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

You can have someone design the art but what software are you going to use to set the stones?


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

I mean I need someone to make the rhinestone design. I have managed to find a china company to do it now. Thanks.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

If you need help contact us at our email kmspecialties[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com

bob


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Quality and china...two words you dont hear to often!good luck with that.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Be careful with the Chinese. What you ask for is not always what you get. Remember theyn are 15,000 miles away, dont really speak English and always say yes to your questions and rhen you have problems.

If you need someone to do design work and make the transfers we can help. We have a camms machine. We do work for CHILI's Orange County Choppers and JIMMY STURR polka band winner of 18 Grammy's.

Give a call 973-764-3840 I am sure we can help you and we are in the USA-New Jersey.

Regards,

Bob


----------

